# Brake Light Switch (F): Implausible Signal problem



## randi (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi guys

My car is VW Passat Saloon TDi PD 4Motion (2003) 1.9L - 130 BHP

I had the flashing coil and "ENGINE: WORKSHOP" problem.On the VAG it was: 16955/P0571/001393 - Brake Light Switch (F): Implausible Signal 


This was and still is causing the following problem:

-When turning lights on,stop lights are on too
-when lights are not on and I am just pressing the stop pedal all looks fine except that only top lights are on,so on one side 1 in 4 lights instead of 2 in 4 are on,the same on the other side

Things I have done so far:

-changed brake switch twice(after changing it only middle stop light inside car works fine now,earlier it was on with other lights too)
-got new LIGHTS ON/OFF SWITCH(no change here)
-deleted the brake switch code and it's gone so far


It keeps blowing fuses after turning lights on for several times(bottom 5A fuse) and burning stop bulbs(top one) 12V 21/4W

Any ideas what should I check now?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

randi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My car is VW Passat Saloon TDi PD 4Motion (2003) 1.9L - 130 BHP
> 
> ...


Check for the short. Hopefully you have a nice wireless checker like a Power Probe ECT 2000, otherwise do it the old fashion way with a meter.
Power probe is nice because it can find the issue along the wire path, the old way requires cutting off the tape from the loom and lifting carpet etc. very time consuming.
I have this tool among others for troubleshooting.


----------



## randi (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Eric

That's an interesting piece of equipment.Will get it

Regards


----------



## Paddyhappy (Dec 23, 2020)

Did you get it sorted my brakes lights are on all the time cruise control stop working same time have to drive with a scan tool because my gear shift get stuck when I clear the code I can drive again any help


----------

